
Laying the Foundation for a Data Team - dmasin
https://monzo.com/blog/2016/11/30/laying-the-foundation-for-a-data-team/
======
brid
What do you call the team that creates, operates, maintaines, and improves the
"sanitised (filtered for sensitive personal information) data and analytics
infrastructure"? That feels more like an appropriate fit for the data team
moniker, and the "autonomous" team described is something like a BI team.
Thoughts?

------
rjain15
Nice writeup, "Engineers shouldn't write ETL" and "Every analysis or data pull
that we do, we will need to update or repeat eventually". Good stuff.

